# building another smoker



## chris_harper (Apr 12, 2007)

ok, i decided to build another smoker, and give mine to a guy at work 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 . i have the drum, the door cut out, and what i will call "gaskets" on the top and bottom of the door frame welded on. i used 2" angle iron (what was available) on the top and bottom, welded to the drum (wirefeed welder). i have the legs cut, 1 1/2" angle iron, 28" long. i am using the new ffod grates i had made for my smoker in it. now i need to make the firebox. i am using sheet steel for it. i found  a piece of 1/4" thick metal i can use for the bottom. should i make double 1/8" walls? we have alot of 1/8" sheet, but not much 1/4" is why i thought of doing it that way. what size should i make it? i was thinking something like 26" long X 16" deep X 30" wide. here is a little pic i drew up real quick in MS paint, to show how i imagined it. the smoke stack will be 4" diameter, cut in just under the rack. the firebox to oven hole will be cut in just under the rack, with a deflector plate above it. i can decide how to do the door for the firebox, to put fuel in either.

edit: trying to get the pic to work.


----------



## msmith (Apr 12, 2007)

Sounds like a good plan chris.


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Chris -

Making a bigger firebox? This is still going to be from a barrel like a 55 gallon drum? I was thinking of lining the inside of the drum with a layer of sheet steel and a 3/4" air gap to be filled with insulation. Then laying on another piece of steel straighter to use as a heat deflector. Although I'm adding two propane burners in the smoke chamber in case I want to grill as well or add extra heat in the winter if needed.

Just a thought ...


----------



## chris_harper (Apr 14, 2007)

marvin, you think the double-wall (1/8" x 2) would be good? 

debi, yep, i have a 55-gallon drum cut.


----------



## msmith (Apr 14, 2007)

Chris im sure it would be just fine the fire box is gonna be thicker than the barrel and thats where most of the heat is.


----------

